# Walks



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Yesterday on the North Downs at dawn





These two were still asleep




Met a few of the locals




This went in my tum 


The flora and fauna 






















And this very special chap. A giant snail


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

This morning in the mist


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Aww Rona stunning photo's,might set my alarm and go out really early tomorrow.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Aww Rona stunning photo's,might set my alarm and go out really early tomorrow.


It's gorgeous that time in the morning. Has to be before 6.30am though, that's when the human race gets about


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wow Beautiful


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lovely pics!

I tried to get some of Jack today as he paddled in the sea, but OH kept pressing the wrong button, so when I checked to see what he had took - it was NOTHING!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely photos!

Are the cows belted Galloways?

And is the snail a Roman snail?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lovely photos! I am out about 4:30am most mornings  best time of day !


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Lovely photos!
> 
> Are the cows belted Galloways?
> 
> And is the snail a Roman snail?


Yes to both questions 

It's actually the first live Snail I've seen for some years. I know they are still there because I've seen empty shells but I don't think many live ones


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We have Roman snails in the village, but only in one half of the village. The village is very linear along a valley and stretches to a bit over a mile with scattered houses here and there with some areas of more denser housing. It's set in an area of high Roman occupation at one point which is why the snails are here, but they are only in a certain area and don't seem to have spread any further which is curious. Consequently we don't have them, but they are a quarter of a mile away down the road in good numbers. Fauna, flora, geography and geology the same.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rona said:


> Yes to both questions
> 
> It's actually the first live Snail I've seen for some years. I know they are still there because I've seen empty shells but I don't think many live ones


I've never seen a Roman snail in the wild


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Took the camera on my early morning walk yesterday and took this


Then the battery died 

Stupid design means that sometimes when you put the camera away, the playback button gets pressed, it doesn't have a shut off like the lens and therefore the battery runs flat


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Today was much more of a success  5 miles before 7am


The moon was still up 




Some of the locals were still asleep


Though the kids were up and playing






Harvest time soon




These were noisy chaps 


Saw this on a leaf as I crossed a river


Love this old gate, it's still got a wooden latch


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Stunning pics Rona! That is definitely my favourite time of day, before the human race wakes up 
Beautiful!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

On the way home this morning I was passing the deer park


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Stunning photo's Rona, you are really good with photography what camera have you got?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Stunning photo's Rona, you are really good with photography what camera have you got?


This one
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camera...PLA=1&ef_id=V17i1gAAAdsG7Qfx:20160720141318:s

I don't like it, but can't afford to replace it


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely photos Rona unfortunately I live in city so only see views like this when we go days out or on holiday  we will be away end of September and I will be walking Bobby on beach between 5 & 6 am when it's nice and peaceful and again in evening  can't wait


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

new westie owner said:


> Lovely photos Rona unfortunately I live in city so only see views like this when we go days out or on holiday  we will be away end of September and I will be walking Bobby on beach between 5 & 6 am when it's nice and peaceful and again in evening  can't wait


Sunrise won't be until after 6 in September


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

But it's just so peaceful at that time


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely photos Rona some especially would make fantastic prints to blow up frame and put on the wall.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Got up even earlier this morning and had time to drive to the canal 
I also saw two Kingfishers having a spat and a fox having a scratch but couldn't get a pic of them 























Snails are real acrobats 






100s of little fish 


Later on one of my dog walks I saw 2 Red Kites. Not only are they rare in this area but I've never seen 2 together before, so a special moment


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

More stunning pics Rona! 
I love that time of the morning when the mist is on the dew on the grass or the canal, like you have captured. Love the Yellow flower in the water.
Did you know there is a website where you can sell pics like this?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Muttly said:


> More stunning pics Rona!
> I love that time of the morning when the mist is on the dew on the grass or the canal, like you have captured. Love the Yellow flower in the water.
> *Did you know there is a website where you can sell pics like this?*


No I didn't but I don't think many of these are of a decent standard anyway. There's only 4 I'm really pleased about from a photographic point of view. That's not the most important to me though


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Brilliant photo's Rona & what a lovely place to take a walk.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hadn't intended but got up and went out again this morning 




River Arun


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Gorgeous photo's, Rona.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Those are lovely Rona.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Popped up to my local nature reserve today. It's less than 60 acres but one of the best reserves I've ever been to. Possibly because not many people go there 
It's a haven for every single type of creature and many many plants too 


































The one all the fishermen would like to catch


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful photo's Rona.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just a couple of hours at the local wildlands 
















Only one antler


----------

